# Abbie Loves Pink



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that pink is Abbie's color!  Angelyn made this dress especially for Abbie, it was her first Tickled Pink dress! :biggrin: Enjoy! :wub: 

[attachment=39746icture_024.jpg]

[attachment=39744icture_018.jpg]

Even her outtakes are cute! :wub: 
[attachment=39743icture_017.jpg]

[attachment=39745icture_020.jpg]


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww look at that adorable little love bug! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: That dress is cute too!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Abbie is too cute :wub: I love the way her hair parts down the middle, such an adorable little fluffball :wub: I love the dress!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Abbie is so cute......she looks good in pink!!!! I just adore her, I told Andrea I wish I had an Abbie. I didn't realize that Abbie's Father was Beau. He was such a beautiful male too~~~


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a beautiful puppy and stunning ensemble :wub: I just love the dogs that Andrea breeds ( DROOL ) . Sarah


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 4 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615883


> I think that pink is Abbie's color!  Angelyn made this dress especially for Abbie, it was her first Tickled Pink dress! :biggrin: Enjoy! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=39746icture_024.jpg]
> 
> ...


Yes, that deep rose color makes Abbie even more beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I love the 3rd picture. LOVE THE DRESS


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well if she isn't the cutest thing I've ever seen I don't know what is! :wub: Pink is definitely her color. Welcome to the pink lovers club Abbie!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, how pretty!! :tender: Pink is definitely her color!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Abbie is such a doll Melissa :wub: You do a lovely job with her! Angelynn's dresses are my favorite!! You left out my favorite picture of her and I took the red eye out too  Hope you don't mind if I post it. I see so much of little Beau in her :wub: :smcry:
[attachment=39747:AbbieDoo.jpg] 

BTW-Rosie loves pink too :tender: She wore her first topknot today. 
[attachment=39748:RosieDoo.jpg]

Wubs my belly Aunt Mewissa :wub: :wub:
[attachment=39750:RosieDoo2.jpg]

Love to you, Harry and the girls :smootch:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, she is so :wub: cute I can't stand it, Miss Abbie is!! (Have you considered changing her name to Pinkie?) I love the
dress. Bonbon just got two new harnesses from Angelyn - she does beautiful work!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable in pink :wub: but I think Mommy is in love with her in any color even naked!!!! She is gorgeous. :tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Abbie is such beauty. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

PINK is her color, she is so darling!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pink is definitely a little girl Maltese color. She is darling in her little dress.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Abbie can't get any cuter than she is. I love the little pink dress on her. :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pink is definitely her color! She looks like she was really posing for that first photo! Cute pup cute dress!!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 4 2008, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615883


> I think that pink is Abbie's color!  Angelyn made this dress especially for Abbie, it was her first Tickled Pink dress! :biggrin: Enjoy! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=39746icture_024.jpg]
> 
> ...


she iis sooo cute :wub: :wub2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She looks so cute :wub: :wub: and loving


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww

I LOVE her and LOVE her dress


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Ow... There is lil' miss Abbie again!! She's so absolutely gorgeous.. That dress looks so good on her.. (But I think that even a brown bag looks good on her, she can ware anything and still look cute)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 4 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615930


> Oh Abbie is such a doll Melissa :wub: You do a lovely job with her! Angelynn's dresses are my favorite!! You left out my favorite picture of her and I took the red eye out too  Hope you don't mind if I post it. I see so much of little Beau in her :wub: :smcry:
> [attachment=39747:AbbieDoo.jpg]
> 
> BTW-Rosie loves pink too :tender: She wore her first topknot today.
> ...



Wait a sec, is Rosie Abbie's sister? Either I missed out on some valuble information or you've been holding out on me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a gorgeous girl! Love the dress on her too!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL Angelynn, YES Rosie is Abbie's sister :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Definitely pretty in pink!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Dress, Beautiful puppy!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 5 2008, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616139


> LOL Angelynn, YES Rosie is Abbie's sister :wub: :wub:[/B]



You've been holding out on me! I think we're going to need more pictures because we're waaaaaay behind. What's funny is my sister's name is Rosalind (aka Rosie) and her daughter/my niece's name is Abbey. I've already showed both of them Abbie's picture now I'm going to have to get them back over here to see Rosie.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

aww, she's a darling cutie pie . . and PINK is a girl's fav color :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 4 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615883


> I think that pink is Abbie's color!  Angelyn made this dress especially for Abbie, it was her first Tickled Pink dress! :biggrin: Enjoy! :wub:
> 
> [attachment=39746icture_024.jpg]
> 
> ...


She is just precious!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That's too funny Angelynn..you are so sweet. thank you for the compliments! I love that dress you made. Will you be listing it on your site? Your dresses are the nicest I have ever seen.


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

Abbie Is Such A Cutie!! I Just Want to Hug Her......
Pink Is Her Color. :tender:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's one package I'd like to unwrap :wub: :wub: She's to die for :wub2:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

aww abbie looks great pink pink! she is adorable


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 5 2008, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616361


> That's too funny Angelynn..you are so sweet. thank you for the compliments! I love that dress you made. Will you be listing it on your site? Your dresses are the nicest I have ever seen.[/B]



I haven't decided yet. If you ever decide you want one though I can give you the hook up. :thumbsup: Then again all your babies look great in the nude.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she looks like a little angel! What an adorable little face she has. :wub: :wub: Pink is definitely her color!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Abbie is such a_ cutie_ :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that sweet little girl...isnt she the most precious little poppet ever. I really cannot get enough of her, and pink is definitely her colour.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Abbie is adorable... i luv the pics :wub: :wub:


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG - Way, Way too cute!


----------

